# Agco lt 70 wont move



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Tractor parked for a bout a week. Started it up and no forward or reverse . It has shuttle if your wondering. 
Capacities are full . Where do I start ?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No errors when shuttling? Shows forward rev? If its a speedshift try cycling the range trans hi lo. Shifter cable on gearshift broken? If it's a dyna4 this wont make sense to you.

Pto and 4wd work?


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

No errors, codes or flashing lights.
It's not a dyna4 .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Read a bit, lt 70 is older series than the lt75 and seems to have speedshift like my Massey but has a mechanical shuttle. Is it a mech shuttle or the little left hand orange power reverser paddle switch?


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

It has the little left hand orange power reverser lever yes . Think it's like a 2002 model.
Is there a way I can test the power reverser control module?


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry slowzuki, he said it does have 4 -4 error flashing light thing. 
I thought he meant it was 4.4 error code ( which I thought according to Agco was a overboost.... and not related to trans issue)


----------

